# Is this sour crop?



## Einstein (Feb 8, 2014)

This chick is now 11 days old, and I feel like his crop looks a bit odd. Maybe I'm just being overly paranoid, but is this sour crop? Not seeing any prominent veins, but the coloring looks strange. Would love a second opinion on this, just noticed today. Thanks!

Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfL3WsdV-6U


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

No...


----------

